# Standard poodle breeders in KY



## Poodleobsessed (Jun 12, 2018)

Hello everyone! 
I posted in my introductory message that I'm looking to add a spoo to my family within the next two years but I seem to be having some trouble finding reputable breeders in the Kentucky area and was wondering if anyone could help me out? Any help is appreciated! ?


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

A breeder that I’ve heard of, but have no personal experience with.

Bear Cove Standard Poodles


----------



## Poodleobsessed (Jun 12, 2018)

I will check them out, thank you!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Bear Cove looks good. Also Magic Hour - https://www.facebook.com/MagicHourPoodles/


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Two thumbs WAY up for Becky Godbey/Magic Hour. Her blacks are lovely. Her browns among the best I've ever seen!


----------



## Poodleobsessed (Jun 12, 2018)

Good to know, I will definitely check them out!


----------

